# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  XP  Vs   Vista

## drongo

XP  под limited user надёжней чем vista  с админом под  UAC.
UAC  отключается/обходиться и вся система как на ладони.
К тому же стоит заметить-есть малый процент зловредов которые работают и  без прав админа, но их-  O ,слава висте! - мало :Wink:  
Честно говоря : не вижу смысла переходить на висту. Возьмём даже хоть  такое важное дело, как обновление виндоус .B висте так и не сделали простой апдейтор без своего BITS -  дырки которую используют  некоторые зловреды для себя родимых, чтобы файрвол пропускал  :Wink:  Ради бога- проверяйте легальность, но зачем  сервис по умолчанию всё время висит, когда обновление  раз в месяц. ?!?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [email protected]

Ха, вы говорите о настройках для Висты по умолчанию, а для ХР об limited user. По умолчанию Вам создают пользователя с правами админа. Так что не корректно сравниваете. 



> Ради бога- проверяйте легальность, но зачем сервис по умолчанию всё время висит, когда обновление раз в месяц. ?!?


Ну это заморочки мелкософтовцев. В ХР дырок и всяких гадостей ещё больше. Сколько лет ХР и сколько уже заплаток? На Висте пока мелкософтовцы не настроили всё нормально именно из-за того, что слишком мало пользователей.

----------


## drongo

В Висте больше заморочек, больше сервисов, как следствие-> больше потенциальных  дырок, ну и глюков само собой больше. Просто, людям не понравились  новые глюки+ трата на новое оборудование только ради лишь гламурного интерфейса (которого можно добиться и на XP при желании - я пробовал  для интереса, получилось даже  красивее, нечто средние  Vista-MacOS), и вместо того чтобы продолжать их терпеть или ушли на линукс/в процессе или назад на ХP. 
По моему, "Виста" это как " МЕ" в плане эволюции форточек, я помню на "98SE" сидел, а когда  только  вышла XP SP1- пересел.
"Me"  даже не ставил, так как не видел смысла. Добавили там "System restore "-  который работал только когда ему вздумается и вирусы оберегал - эту традицию он продолжил в ХP и в Висте тоже, судя по откликам пользователей.
Tакже и сейчас: не вижу смысла пересаживаться на Висту ради интерфейса, который и так можно сделать, было бы желание. Поэтому, буду ждать W7 SP1;
когда есть время: учусь работать за Ubuntu - похожа на Висту чуть-чуть - со своим подобием на UAC-  бесит  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> "Линух форева" оставаться в сумраке


А это здесь к чему? :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> А это здесь к чему?


Это  я шутя ,чтобы не было ответов за линукс ,не относящихся к данной  теме.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Numb

Имел опыт общения с предустановленной Windows Vista Business (так она, по-моему, называется) на ноутбуке - общее ощущение, примерно, как в свое время от Windows ME - большая часть того, что увидел нового, мне не нужно, системные требования - завышены абсолютно. Интересно, как, предполагается, я должен устанавливать подобную систему на стандартные машины в офисе (Celeron 1.7 Ghz , 256 мб ram, жесткие диски от 20 до 80гб)? И зачем я буду тратить деньги на апгрейт машин до минимальных (хотя бы) системных требований и на приобретение лицензии на Vista? Единственное, что может сейчас заставить перейти на Vista, по-моему, это объем оперативной памяти > 4 гб. и DirectX 10. Но это все и не нужно на рабочей станции среднего менеджера.

----------


## pig

Память больше 4 ГБ - это Виста x86 поддерживает? Или таки x64?

----------


## akok

таки x64

----------


## pig

Тогда что мешает выбрать XP x64? Отсутствие DirectX 10?

----------


## akok

> Тогда что мешает выбрать XP x64? Отсутствие DirectX 10?


Только наличие предустановленной, *лицензионной,* версии vista. И полное отсуствие желания искать нормальную варезную ХРюшу...тем более покупать лицензию :Stick Out Tongue:  Да и родные 4 ядра нужно чем-то грузить, vista с этим прекрасно справляеться. :Cheesy:

----------


## pig

Грузим без проблем! (c) спам

----------


## rubin

ИМХО у нас опрос не "что лучше - xp или vista?", а у кого, что установлено  :Wink: 
каждый свою ОС хвалит...
Вистой сам лично не пользовался, видел издалека - пока не собираюсь переходить.

----------


## XP user

* Что я слышал: Виста глючит и тормозит почти у всех. Игр очень мало.
* Что я сам видел: отсутствует управление пользователями, и возможности администрирования ОЧЕНЬ ограниченные. Майкрософт спрятала всё ещё глубже, чем в XP. Таким образом придётся полностью полагаться на программы 'защиты'. Это не для меня.
* Ещё не говорю о 124+ службах (на XP 'всего' 64)... Конечно это дыры открывает. В этом сомнения нет. Если на XP ещё возможно закрыть ВСЕ порты (чтобы нигде ничего не стояло на LISTENING имею в виду), то тогда на Виста это НЕвозможно. Придётся надеяться на файрвол - неоправданная надежда надо сказать...

Короче - Виста не для меня. Больше всего всё-таки нравится Win 2000.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

XP... Vista...
не знаю что лучше, но висту комп явно не потянет... а апгрейдить только ради смены ОС - бред

----------


## GRom

Голосовал за ХР. Все-таки проверенная временем система, да и мне надо 'ехать', а не 'шашечки'.

----------


## maXmo

> Да и родные 4 ядра нужно чем-то грузить


были бы йядра, а чем грузить – найдём.  :Cheesy:

----------


## sergey888

Для себя я выбрал XP хотя бы потому, что на слабых и средних компах висте делать нечего, плюс пока в ней значительно больше глюков и кстати SP1 их так и не исправил, хотя может быть эти глюки как раз из за недостатка мощности систем. Многие особенно старые игры не идут на висте.
Так что пока переходить на висту не вижу смысла.

P.S. Устанавливал на комп Vista и XP с интерфейсом под висту, так вот XP выглядит значительно интереснее. Но повторяю, наверно на новых мощных компах все выглядит подругому.

----------


## akok

Смотриться неплохо...глюков многовато, но жить можно....конечно рюшечек  :Cheesy: много :Cheesy:  но...ХРюша !без драйверов! работала намного быстрее.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> были бы йядра, а чем грузить – найдём.


йядра есть - уже грузим :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Голосовал за ХР. Все-таки проверенная временем система, да и мне надо 'ехать', а не 'шашечки'.


Не ищите легких путей :Cheesy:  :Wink: ...прогресс не стоит на месте :Stick Out Tongue:  (виталег, прости, что хлеб отбираю :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## XP user

> прогресс не стоит на месте


Виста - не прогресс, *акоК*. Это лишь _переходный вариант_ на что-нибудь более значительное (как тогда ME). Если вы за Висту заплатили, то тогда: 'You've been had', так сказать...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Пора внести в флейм точную науку - математику. У меня имется ноутбук весьма крутой конфигурации (2 ядра, 2 гб ОЗУ, 160 Гб диск, 17''). Купил я его в основном из-за висты - для опытов на последней и всевозможных исследований с вистой. Так вот, на этом ноутбуке были убиты разные там идущие в комплекте буржуйские антивирусы, его родной Defender, и прочая дребедень, которую любят ставить на ноутбуки производители - осталась по сути только виста. И что вышло ? А вышло, что жрет она 32% ОЗУ, ЦП на уровне 5-10% в покое. 32% = 614 мб. Возникает вопрос - для чего операционке жрать эти самые 614 мб ?! загадка, причем еще какая ... Если так задуматься, что такого супер-пупер радикального есть в Висте по сравнению в W2K (который комфортно работает на 64 МБ ОЗУ) ?! В принципе та-же NTFS, сеть, реестр ... По тормознутости система в 1.5-10 раз тормознее XP (говоря о тормозах нужно четко идентифицировать, в какой момент и что тормозит). Но в сумме загруженная система в такой конфигурации работает довольно шустро, если забыть о том, что она сожрала более трети всех ресурсов.
Берем другой пример, мой субноут. На нем 1 Гб ОЗУ, операционка Vista Home съела 53-58% !! Т.е. получаем 542-560 мб, немного меньше, но порядок идентичен. Т.е. половину ОЗУ она скушала, хотя тот-же XP съедает в 2-3 раза меньше. На субноуте периодически система задумывается, решая какие-то неясные задачи (там вколючено автообновление и WiFi, может он апдейты ищет, может сканирует что-то - информации о причине тормозов он не дает - на большом ноутбуке такое тоже периодически есть - всплеск загрузки ЦП, шуршание HDD). Причем появляются и пропадают эти тормоза бессистемно, чаще всего после выхода субноута из гибернации. XP там же для сравнения "летает" - нареканий нет. 
А теперь офтоп  :Smiley:  А теперь вернемся в историю - история то повторяется. Как сейчас помню, лет этак 10-12 назад я ставил на 486DX2 систему Win95 после W3.11 Она казалась монстром и на 8 МБ ОЗУ работала примерно как Vista на 1 ГБ, расширение до 16 мб ОЗУ привело к работе, сравнимой с Vista на 2 ГБ. Быстродействие тогдашних ПК в области графики вообще было никакое, к примеру  созданный мной эмулятор РЛС с великим трудом успевал отрисовывать 6 оборотов луча на экране в минуту и просчитывать воздушную остановку на 3-5 целей - нормально он это делал только на 486, на 386 подтормаживал. Потом помню 2000-2001 год, появилась W2K, я ее ставил на IBM с 32 мб ОЗУ (или с 64 - не помню уже точно). И она там работала, но ошутимо тормознее Win98, и в ней все было непривычно. Потом появился XP, тормозила она после W2K ощутимо, там все казалось сильно непривычным ... но железо быстро прогрессировало, и XP на соврменном железе стала летать. Теперь пришла Vista - на ПК 4x4 (4 ГБ и 4 ядра) с крутой видеокартой  и шустрыми HDD она довольно шустро шевелится. Лет через 5 на 16-ти ядерном процессоре и 16 ГБ ОЗУ она будет летать  :Smiley:  Но тенденция мне не нравится - операционка жрет все больше и больше ресурсов, причем прогрессия налицо. А может ей будет каюк - вспомним "Милениум" - тормозной, глючный, что-то среднее между W98 и NT, был затем вытиснен W2K и XP.

----------


## sergey888

> Виста - не прогресс, *акоК*. Это лишь _переходный вариант_ на что-нибудь более значительное (как тогда ME). Если вы за Висту заплатили, то тогда: 'You've been had', так сказать... 
> 
> Paul


Это конечно камень не в мой огород но всеже отвечу. Почему бы и не купить если есть деньги. Тут каждый решает для себя сам. Я например с тех пор как взял интернет в 2002 году для себя решил, что все что касается компа (не считая железа) и интернета или будет бесплатно или никак. С тех пор я не купил не одного диска с игрой, музыкой, фильмом или программой. И я ниразу не нарушил принцип некупи.  :Cheesy: 

Но это отступление от темы а в принципе если постаратся можно и висту довести до ума да в ней нет ничего особенно интересного что бы сильно отличало ее от XP но хоть что-то новое.  :Cool:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Теперь пришла Vista - на ПК 4x4 (4 ГБ и 4 ядра) с крутой видеокартой  и шустрыми HDD она довольно шустро шевелится. Лет через 5 на 16-ти ядерном процессоре и 16 ГБ ОЗУ она будет летать  Но тенденция мне не нравится - операционка жрет все больше и больше ресурсов, причем прогрессия налицо


У Майкрософт разные задачи - одна из них - поддержка американской (и мировой) экономики. Нужно *заставить* людьей купить новое железо (причём не только сам процессор, а новые принтеры, сканнеры, камеры, и всё вокруг этого). 
Я настроил комп моего племянника (у него тоже Виста - принудительно) - если только убрать службу SuperFetch, то тогда уже сэкономите не менее 50МБ ресурсов. Всё гораздо быстрее стало работать. У него система требует теперь 'всего' 250 МБ...

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> (у него тоже Виста - принудительно)
> Paul


Это как ???  :Huh:

----------


## XP user

> Почему бы и не купить если есть деньги. Тут каждый решает для себя сам.


Я лишь хотел подчёркивать, что Майкрософт сама осознаёт, что Виста как проект провалилась. Теперь всё внимание будет на Win7.



> Сообщение от p2u
> (у него тоже Виста - принудительно)





> Это как ???


Новые ноутбуки по-другому уже не продаются.

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я настроил комп моего племянника (у него тоже Виста - принудительно) - если только убрать службу SuperFetch, то тогда уже сэкономите не менее 50МБ ресурсов. Всё гораздо быстрее стало работать. У него система требует теперь 'всего' 250 МБ...
> Paul


Конечно можно ускорить систему, "подрезав" ее - но это неспортивно, так как большинство юзеров такое не делают. В теории идеальная операционка должна содержать очень шустрое и стабильное ядро, обвешиваемое затем разным функционалом ... А не наоборот.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Новые ноутбуки по-другому уже не продаются.


И хуже того - зачастую производитель и не дает возможности поставить XP за счет того, что к "железу" ноутбука нет софта и драйверов под XP

----------


## XP user

> В теории идеальная операционка должна содержать очень шустрое и стабильное ядро, обвешиваемое затем разным функционалом ... А не наоборот.


+1

Paul

----------


## akok

> Новые ноутбуки по-другому уже не продаются.
> 
> Paul


Компьютеры (некоторые) то-же




> И хуже того - зачастую производитель и не дает возможности поставить XP за счет того, что к "железу" ноутбука нет софта и драйверов под XP


+1
 полностью отсутствовало...на пройдясь по дискам зорким взглядом нашел установочный дистрибутив....спс. хотя-бы за такой подарок...данайцы потом разобрались :Stick Out Tongue: 

Правда на 2 день с знакомства с вистой этот дистрибутив очень пригодился, но это ознаменовалось потерей скрытого диска для востановления системы....но 30 г освободилось :Smiley:

----------


## Олег Акопян

При покупке нового компа у нас сразу ставят Висту, даже на 2-х ядерные компы. Потом, что искать варезную ХР. Нет уж лучше буду на законной Висте.

----------


## SomeoneAnonims

Лично меня в висте удивило наличие фич, которые до того я видел в линуксе: aero похож на берил/компиз, UAC на Kdesudo/Gsudo (причём в линуксе это реализовано, имхо, лучше), стремление выжрать всю доступную оперативку для быстрого запуска программ и др. Причём в линуксе всё это организовано на порядок лучше, за исключением aero, который выглядит целостно (хотя рюшек большен в линуксе).Сам не использую линукс, имею с ним дела на работе. Считаю, что на данный момент переходить на висту не лично мне не стоит, т.к. ничего принципиально нового она в себе не несёт. Да и не будут массово на неё переходить, пока хотя бы не выйдет пару популярных игр  с  полной поддержкой директикс 10, пока разница в картинке не так уж и заметна.

----------


## SDA

Интересно будет посмотреть отзывы о Висте, где нибудь через полгода.  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> Интересно будет посмотреть отзывы о Висте, где нибудь через полгода.


Не думаю что через пол года что-то изменится, а вот года через два если не выйдет ничего нового, то основная часть населения будет сидеть именно на висте. А как по другому, если все проги будут затачиватся именно под нее, тут хочеш не хочеш а придется пересаживатся. 
На самом деле Виста не такая и плохая просто для нее нужно: SP2, куча обновлений и новое железо. И все это рано или поздно будет.  :Wink:

----------


## psw

> Не думаю что через пол года что-то изменится, а вот года через два если не выйдет ничего нового, то основная часть населения будет сидеть именно на висте. А как по другому, если все проги будут затачиватся именно под нее, тут хочеш не хочеш а придется пересаживатся. 
> На самом деле Виста не такая и плохая просто для нее нужно: SP2, куча обновлений и новое железо. И все это рано или поздно будет.


Какие такие "все проги"? Игрушки? - так это не интересно. Бизнес-приложения? А какой поставщик софта захочет терять клиентов?
По-моему, из-за того, что начали трясти за нелицензионный софт (деятельность заметно активизировалась), народ поглядывает в сторону альтернатив "чем дешевле, тем лучше". А Виста развивается явно перпендикулярно этому процессу.

P.S. С Win2000 на XP я перешел всего 3 месяца назад.

----------


## Quazar

А пиратки Вист уже еся?

----------


## sergey888

> А пиратки Вист уже еся?


 Еще как еся. Хочешь перечислю какие есть:

- Windows Vista Business x86 Russian 
- Windows Vista Home Basic x86 Russian 
- Windows Vista Home Premium x86 Russian 
- Windows Vista Ultimate x86 Russian 
- Windows Vista Business x64 Russian 
- Windows Vista Home Basic x64 Russian 
- Windows Vista Home Premium x64 Russian 
- Windows Vista Ultimate x64 Russian 
- Windows Vista Business x86 English 
- Windows Vista Home Basic x86 English 
- Windows Vista Home Premium x86 English 
- Windows Vista Ultimate x86 English 
- Windows Vista Business x64 English 
- Windows Vista Home Basic x64 English 
- Windows Vista Home Premium x64 English 
- Windows Vista Ultimate x64 English

При том с интегрированным SP1 и без. Все взломано и готово к работе.

А еще еся такая штука:

- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise x86 VL Russian 
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Core x86 VL Russian 
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise x64 VL Russian 
- Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Core x64 VL Russian 
- Windows Server 2003 Enterprise SP2 R2 x64 VL Russian 
- Windows Server 2003 Enterprise SP2 R2 x86 VL Russian




> Какие такие "все проги"? Игрушки? - так это не интересно. Бизнес-приложения? А какой поставщик софта захочет терять клиентов?
> По-моему, из-за того, что начали трясти за нелицензионный софт (деятельность заметно активизировалась), народ поглядывает в сторону альтернатив "чем дешевле, тем лучше". А Виста развивается явно перпендикулярно этому процессу.
> 
> P.S. С Win2000 на XP я перешел всего 3 месяца назад.


Посмотрим по прошествии времени кто из нас был прав. А то что ты с Win2000 на XP перешел всего 3 месяца назад ни о чем не говорит. Таких как ты не так уж и много в основном на XP люди пересели много лет назад. Хотя и ругали тогда XP как сейчас висту.  :Cool:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-на вопрос "Какую OC вы бы выбрали из этих двух вариантов?", я ответил: "Vista"  ...но это не совсем соответствует действительности, в том плане, что выбирал-то, собственно, не я, а производитель моего ноутбука(тоже "весьма крутой конфигурации"(с) О.Зайцев), т.е. я хочу сказать, что сегодня при покупке новой машины особо выбирать ОС не приходится, т.к. практически в 99,99% случаев предустановленная ОС именно Vista...
-тем не менее, какойто чрезмерной глючности или особых тормозов Vist'ы я не заметил, хотя, как ранее уже отмечал О.Зайцев, система таки действительно периодически задумывается, решая какие-то неясные задачи... но это совсем не бросается в глаза, если только специально не заострять на этом свое внимание...  в то же время, если сравнивать с тем как работает XP на достаточно устаревшем ноутбуке (Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4-M 2,20GHz 480 MB),  то субъективно Vista значительно более приемлема, особенно, при решении ресурсоёмких задач, типа, конвертирование видео... ну, а по поводу нового внешнего вида и интерфейса вместе со всеми его эффектами Aero, то я от него не в восторге, при всей своей зрелищности и красочности, он мне показался значительно менее удобный, поэтому я использую классический... но тут уже, как говорится, на вкус и на цвет - товарищей нет  :Wink:

----------


## psw

> -на вопрос "Какую OC вы бы выбрали из этих двух вариантов?", я ответил: "Vista"  ...но это не совсем соответствует действительности, в том плане, что выбирал-то, собственно, не я, а производитель моего ноутбука(тоже "весьма крутой конфигурации"(с) О.Зайцев), т.е. я хочу сказать, что сегодня при покупке новой машины особо выбирать ОС не приходится, т.к. практически в 99,99% случаев предустановленная ОС именно Vista...


Насчет процентов - зайдите, например, на сайт OLDI 
http://oldi.ru/comp/line.php?type=2
и посчитайте проценты. Что-то у меня 99.99 на Висту никак не получается.




> в то же время, если сравнивать с тем как работает XP на достаточно устаревшем ноутбуке (Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4-M 2,20GHz 480 MB),  то субъективно Vista значительно более приемлема, особенно, при решении ресурсоёмких задач, типа, конвертирование видео...


Я не совсем понял, что именно сравнивается: две операционки или 480 Мег памяти с 2 Гиг. Ясен пень, что 2 Гига лучше. На любой операционке.
Именно при решении ресурсоемких задач.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Насчет процентов - зайдите, например, на сайт OLDI 
> http://oldi.ru/comp/line.php?type=2
> и посчитайте проценты. Что-то у меня 99.99 на Висту никак не получается.


-ну, разумеется, я ведь сбором статистики не занимался :Cheesy: , а 99,99% нужно понимать, как большинство  :Wink: 
-и кроме того, я бы не стал приводить статистику основываясь на данных одной только компании, будь то ОЛДИ или любая другая,  особенно учитывая тот факт, что "...Помимо продажи компьютерных комплектующих компания осуществляет сборку компьютеров базовой комплектации, серверов, сборку компьютеров на заказ, апгрейд ноутбуков..."
...ключевые фраза: "сборка компьютеров на заказ" и этим всё сказано, достаточно просто взглянуть на результаты нашего опроса, чтобы понять какую ОС люди пока ещё заказывают.





> Я не совсем понял, что именно сравнивается: две операционки или 480 Мег памяти с 2 Гиг. Ясен пень, что 2 Гига лучше. На любой операционке.
> Именно при решении ресурсоемких задач.


-ясное дело - 2 лучше :Cheesy:  ...но в том то и дело, что как только ноутбук, произведённый в 2007-2008 годах, имеет 2 GB + 2-х ядерный процессор, то, скорее всего, и ОС у него Vista

----------


## ed13

Кстати, по данной теме рекомендую посмотреть вот эту ссылочку, весьма душевно написано...  :Cheesy: 
А сама постановка вопроса несколько некорректна, выбор несколько шире чем между ХР и Вистой...

----------


## XP user

> вместе со всеми его эффектами Aero


Aero - это шоколад с пузырьками - то есть: вкусно, но - с дырами.  :Cheesy: 
Читать здесь:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aero_(chocolate)

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Aero - это шоколад с пузырьками - то есть: вкусно, но - с дырами. 
> ...


-Paul, ну Вы прям в самую точку... очень уместное сравнение  :Cheesy:

----------


## maXmo

> В принципе та-же NTFS, сеть, реестр ...


там ещё .нет есть, причём не только есть, но и используется.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [email protected]

Многие против, так как железо не тянет. так шо ж хаять-то ОС в таком разе.

----------


## XP user

> Многие против, так как железо не тянет. так шо ж хаять-то ОС в таком разе.


И ещё многие люди против потому что они не дураки - уровень безопасности Vista практически не отличается от того, что в XP - в некотором отношении стало даже хуже, и данные уходят неизвестно куда (доказывать здесь не буду - поставьте пакет-сниффер). Дело в том, что пользователь НЕ МОЖЕТ стать полноценным администратором на этой ОС. Как всегда, Майкрософт строила всё на ложные предположения. Конечно, разрушительных атак меньше будет если UAC включён, но для того, чтобы отправить ваши пароли и банковские номера не трубется админ права вообще. Как в одном фильме справедливо было сказано: 'assumption is the mother of all f**k-ups'.

Теперь по делу: Vista не даёт почти никаких улучшений для защиты от вирусов и не даёт никаких преимуществ в защите от эксплойтов RDS, сценариев, изображений, VML, троянских веб-страниц. Да, бывает, что Vista блокирует троян какой-нибудь, но она также легко и не 'замечает' другие. Vista с IE 7 обнаруживала вредоносный компонент ActiveX RDS *только на каждом пятом* веб-сайте...

Paul

----------


## [email protected]

> И ещё многие люди против потому что они не дураки


Прошу простить, но это намёк, что те кто пользуется дурак. Такой вывод можно сделать из Вашего высказывания.




> чтобы отправить ваши пароли и банковские номера не трубется админ права вообще


Да и ХР этому не припятствует, так что не корректно ставить в укор одной ОС, то что не реализовано в другой.
Ну так я не говорю, что в комплекте с Vista нужно пользоваться IE 7. Я пользуюсь альтернативным браузером.



> 'assumptions are the mother of all f**k-ups


Не были Вы бы так добры перевести, а то не понимаю я этот язык.

*P.S.*Прошу простить за ошибки и опечатки, очень старался, но всё же не являюсь носителем русского языка.

----------


## pig

> это намёк, что те кто пользуется дурак. 
> < ...skipped... >
> не корректно ставить в укор одной ОС, то что не реализовано в другой.


Имеется в виду несколько другое. "Если нет разницы, то зачем платить больше?" (c) реклама

----------


## XP user

> Прошу простить, но это намёк, что те кто пользуется дурак. Такой вывод можно сделать из Вашего высказывания.


OK. Перефразирую: люди не дают себя так легко обманивать как раньше. Я помню от Майкрософта только одно в рекламе: будет ЕЩЁ лучше.  :Cheesy:  А то, что всегда выходит, мы уже знаем. Поэтому простите меня за свой скептицизм.
P.S.: Я вовсе не хотел сказать, что те, которые пользуются - дураки. Это такой оборот просто на русском языке. *pig* уже объяснил.



> Да и ХР этому не припятствует, так что не корректно ставить в укор одной ОС, то что не реализовано в другой.


Вы обходите аргумент. Есть разница в пользу XP - перечитайте, пожалуйста, моё сообщение - если хотите, и вы разбираетесь в этом, то тогда *МОЖНО* настроить XP полностью так, чтобы ничего не было. У меня, например, 'защиты' нет вообще. На Vista отнимали вам существенные администраторские возможности. Таким образом остаётся только надеяться на Индустрии Безопасности.



> Ну так я не говорю, что в комплекте с Vista нужно пользоваться IE 7. Я пользуюсь альтернативным браузером.


Опять обходите аргумент. Сравнение с IE7 на этих двух ОС - существенно если вы хотите доказать, что Vista 'намного лучше'.



> Не были Вы бы так добры перевести, а то не понимаю я этот язык.


Свободный (и менее грубый) перевод: Любой позорный провал строится на ложные предположения.



> *P.S.*Прошу простить за ошибки и опечатки, очень старался, но всё же не являюсь носителем русского языка.


Получается диалог между двумя иностранцами - я из Голлнадии - тоже не носитель русского языка. Если уже были опечатки, то тогда я их по любому не заметил...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## [email protected]

p2u, чесно сказать перечитал очень внимательно. Насколько я понял, Вы имеете ввиду, что ХР можно перенастроить под ограниченого пользователя? А многие ли из пользователей это умеют делать. Судя по разделу помогите на данном фруме то не очень. Кроме того. кажется Вы описывали, что немного "обрезали" Висту. Так что настроить можно Всё что угодно. Но в Висте по умолчанию безопасность реализована лучше.
Я так понимаю, что перевод английского текста достаточно вольный. Судя по тому что там были звёздочки, а в переводе нет.
По поводу браузера. Всё равно не корректно использовать заведомую "проблему" в безопасности компьютера. Так что моё мнение - альтернативный браузер - это острая необходимость, не зависимо от того какую ОС Вы используете ХР или Висту.

----------


## XP user

> p2u, чесно сказать перечитал очень внимательно. Насколько я понял, Вы имеете ввиду, что ХР можно перенастроить под ограниченого пользователя?


Нет. Разумеется, что и на этой ОС надо работать в учётке ограниченного пользователя, но _уже после того, как вы сделали свои настройки на уровне админа._ ДО ТОГО, КАК ВЫЙТИ В ИНТЕРНЕТ, система должна быть полностью настроена по безопасноси на уровне администратора. 



> А многие ли из пользователей это умеют делать. Судя по разделу помогите на данном фруме то не очень.


Давайте не путаем причины с последствиями. Нет, немногие это с природы умеют, но всё-же - это не так уж сложно. Я уже некоторое время занимаюсь обучением этому своими сообщениями здесь, и на форуме Касперского. А как пользователи иначе узнают? Кто им расскажет-то? НЕ МАЙКРОСОФТ ПРИ УСТНАНОВКЕ ОС, это уж точно. Значит, они должны сначала заразиться и потерять ценные фотки, ценные медиа записи, и т.д. (значит испитывать шок) до того, как начинают задуматься и задать вопросы.
Вы, должно быть, также заметили, что после лечения хелперы пишут скрипт для того, чтобы закрыть наиболее серьёзные дыры, и что они часто рекомендуют прочтение великолепной (бесплатной) книги Николая Головко о таких настройках; это по безопасности из наиболее полезных вещей, которые можно найти в Рунете. Надо отметить, что большинство из таких 'пациентов' больше уже не вернётся. 



> Кроме того. кажется Вы описывали, что немного "обрезали" Висту. Так что настроить можно Всё что угодно. Но в Висте по умолчанию безопасность реализована лучше.


Ключевое слово 'немного' - Майкрософт не даст полностью настроить Висту как надо. У племянника была всего одна задача: улучшить производительность (на ноутбуке с оперативкой в 2ГБ!?!). 
Я попробовал по разному что-то делать с безопасностью и с конфиденциальностью данных - не удалось. Даже нельзя открывать папку Documents & Settings/Application Data, даже если вы админ и завладели диском по правилам. И знаете, сколько брахла остаётся в этой папке после удаления программ? Майкрософт 'защищает' - теперь надо надеяться, что она это достаточно хорошо делает. По моим данным не очень. Понимаете, люди сюда приходят когда уже совсем поздно - 'что там шпионы в браузере? Пока они не мешают...' И, несмотря на то, что вы их не нашли, жертвы Висты уже были здесь на лечение.



> Я так понимаю, что перевод английского текста достаточно вольный. Судя по тому что там были звёздочки, а в переводе нет.


Оригинал достаточно грубо выражает переданную мною мысл. Я не хочу, чтобы меня здесь забанили...



> По поводу браузера. Всё равно не корректно использовать заведомую *'проблему'* в безопасности компьютера. Так что моё мнение - альтернативный браузер - это острая необходимость, не зависимо от того какую ОС Вы используете ХР или Висту.


Какая 'проблема'? По словам Майкрософта в этот раз всё будет ОЧЕНЬ даже хорошо. Но браузер же устанавливается по умолчанию?! И вы думаете, что если им не пользоваться, что всё нормально будет? Тогда у меня для вас новость - *Internet Explorer и explorer.exe* (Проводник Windows) - *одно и тоже.* Кроме того, даже если ВЫ не пользуетесь IE, пользуются почти все медиа плееры, мессенджеры, игры, и т.п. Так что - тестировать именно его говорит о том, насколько безопасна ваша ОС. Мой всем совет - есть только один способ полностью защищаться от IE - под админом выдернуть все 'вкусности' из него, все 4 Зоны Безопасности поставить на 'Высокий', и задать прокси на удалённый адрес 0.0.0.0.

Paul

----------


## [email protected]

p2u, с Вами приятно иметь дело. Вы не бросаетесь в бой размахивая кулаками и круша всё на своём пути. Человек естетсвенно не рождается знающим как настроить под себя ОС, которая ему досталась иногда не зависимо от его приоритетов и желаний. Исходя из этого Виста изначально защищена лучше. Настройка её под себя достаточно трудное, но нужное дело (а кому сейчас легко). В то же время использование морально устаревшего программного продукта, на машине с 4 Г оперативки - это смешно. Да не у всех компьютер имеет такую конфигируцию, но, как тут упоминалось, и 95 Винда, когда то была настолько крута, что не все машины её тянули. Это не аргумент. То, что Виста возможно станет разменной монетой в скором будующем, то здесь ключевое слово - возможно. Сказать на все 100 процентов не может пока ни кто. Украшательство ХР под Висту - это подсознательно признание Висты, как более продвинутого и лучшего продукта, но не переход на него - это субъективизм и предубеждённость некторых пользователей. Всё прогрессивное встречается вначале в штыки. Немного офтопа. Когда появился первый мобильный телефон - то кому он был нужен? Вот то-то и оно.

----------


## sergey888

> рекомендуют прочтение великолепной (бесплатной) книги Николая Головко о таких настройках; это по безопасности из наиболее полезных вещей, которые можно найти в Рунете. 
> Paul


Спасибо  :Cheesy: 
Только что перечитал эту книгу от корки до корки. Воспользовался многими советами, хотя и не всеми. Не разбираюсь в этом достаточно хорошо чтобы делать выводы, но надеюсь моя система стала более защищенной.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> p2u, с Вами приятно иметь дело.


Это взаимно.  :Smiley: 



> Исходя из этого Виста изначально защищена лучше.


В смысле грубых разрушительных атак - вы правы. Под ограниченным пользователем _система в целом_ не будет страдать. Будет больше зловредов, которые просто уносят ваши данные неизвестно куда, так как для этого админ прав не требуется. Пример:


```
<html><body>
<?
// a - recipient
// b - subject
// c - message body

mail($HTTP_POST_VARS["a"], $HTTP_POST_VARS["b"], $HTTP_POST_VARS["c"]);
?>
<!-- REQUIRED -->
<script language="JavaScript">
window.status = "_ret_ok_1";
</script></body></html>
```

Любимчик вор паролей Пинч запускает IE (даже если вы не пользуетесь!) и, соединяет его с хостом на котором стоит скрипт, и через POST метод отправляет данные (то есть - ваши пароли). Вы думаете, что для этого нужны админ права? Нет. И таких трюков целая куча. 
Ещё пример - когда у вас программа падает, Dr.Watson сразу же пишет dump файл. Вы знаете, что в этом файле за информация стоит? Всё об этом сеансе, включая ваши пароли, и другая драгоценная информация. Для того, чтобы Dr.Watson этого больше не делал, на XP отредактируем реестр:


```
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\DrWatson\CreateCrashDump (REG_DWORD) = 0
```

Но я не уверен, что Майкрософт это на Vista разрешит.
Причём, не забудем, что Майкрософт сама официально признала, что в создании 'защиты' участвовали спецслужбы США. Надеюсь, что вы так понимаете о чём я, и что мне здесь не придётся очевидное объяснить. Я не верю в легенду последних 5-10 лет - 'О, извините - опять баг'... То, что правит на вашем компьютере Майкрософт, а уже не вы - это должно быть (мгяко говоря) 'пища для размышления'. Этим я хочу заканчивать. На самом деле я очень, очень надеюсь, что я - не прав.

Paul

----------


## maXmo

> Для того, чтобы Dr.Watson этого больше не делал, на XP отредактируем реестр:
> 
> 
> ```
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\DrWatson\CreateCrashDump (REG_DWORD) = 0
> ```


рецепт от m$

----------


## [email protected]

Касательно спец служб. Вас и так понял, уточнять не стоит.
Но Вы вероятно не полностью перечитали исходную статью или забыли.



> Microsoft said this is not the first time it has sought help from the NSA. For about four years, Microsoft has tapped the spy agency for security expertise in reviewing its operating systems, including the Windows XP consumer version and the Windows Server 2003 for corporate customers.


For Windows Vista Security, Microsoft Called in Pros
Хоть я и не понимаю английский, но гугль мне помог. И как я понял Спецслужбы сотрудничили с Microsoft не только при создании Висты, но и других продуктов.
Я естественно не утверждаю, что Виста самодостаточна в вопросах безопасности. Я не призываю отказаться от Антивируса всех пользователей. На ресурсе и так ясно изложена моя позиция по тому какой Антивирус считаю необходимо использовать. После полученного количества предупреждений не буду прямо называть того производителя которого использую, но рекомендовал бы его всем, так как он достаточно хорошо борется. Офтоп. Поклонникам Касперского советую побродить и поискать по интернету тесты по обходу безопасности Касперского. Там их огромное колличество.

----------


## XP user

> рецепт от m$


Угу, 
*HKLM\Software\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\A  EDebug\Auto* поставить на *0*
но это _полное отключение его_... на самом деле рецепт от CIS (Center for Internet Security, то етсь Центр Безопасности Интернета), которые создали Security Benchmark (Шаблон Безопасности для XP Pro). Уже готовятся материалы (+ руководство) на русском. Надеюсь, что через неделю будет...  :Smiley: 



> Касательно спец служб. Вас и так понял, уточнять не стоит.
> Но Вы вероятно не полностью перечитали исходную статью или забыли.
> 
> For Windows Vista Security, Microsoft Called in Pros
> Хоть я и не понимаю английский, но гугль мне помог. И как я понял Спецслужбы сотрудничили с Microsoft не только при создании Висты, но и других продуктов.


Я не говорил, что первый раз ОБРАЩАЛИСЬ; я говорил, что первый раз ПРИЗНАЛИСЬ публично.  :Wink:  И ещё говорил о том, что на Vista нельзя будет предотвращать ничего если там в Редмонде что-то затеяли, какая бы 'защита' ни была.



> Я естественно не утверждаю, что Виста самодостаточна в вопросах безопасности. Я не призываю отказаться от Антивируса всех пользователей. На ресурсе и так ясно изложена моя позиция по тому какой Антивирус считаю необходимо использовать. После полученного количества предупреждений не буду прямо называть того производителя которого использую, но рекомендовал бы его всем, так как он достаточно хорошо борется.


Уважаю ваше мнение и ваш выбор.

Paul

----------


## borka

> Ещё пример - когда у вас программа падает, Dr.Watson сразу же пишет dump файл. Вы знаете, что в этом файле за информация стоит? Всё об этом сеансе, включая ваши пароли, и другая драгоценная информация. Для того, чтобы Dr.Watson этого больше не делал, на XP отредактируем реестр:


И никогда не узнаем, почему программа падает...

----------


## Макcим

Пускай узнает разработчик программы, тестеры, а не пользователь.

----------


## XP user

> И никогда не узнаем, почему программа падает...


Как пользователь по любому не узнаете если в самой программе нет нормального отладчика.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## psw

В мартовском "Домашнем компьютере" Козловский приводит свои 3 аргумента в пользу Висты.
1. Красота - страшная сила.
2. Индексирование файлов ему как-то очень нравится.
3. Ему удобно синхронизировать несколько тысяч файлов на домашнем ПК и в сети.

----------


## borka

> Как пользователь по любому не узнаете если в самой программе нет нормального отладчика.


Это на совести разработчика.  :Smiley:  А пользователь может передать дамп в Суппорт соответствующей компании.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> 1. Красота - страшная сила.


Серьезный аргумент.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 2. Индексирование файлов ему как-то очень нравится.


Он, наверное, извращенец.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Это на совести разработчика.  А пользователь может передать дамп в Суппорт соответствующей компании.


Угу... Ещё помню некоторое время назад был такой бот (название не помню). Тоже показал табличку доктора ватсона:



> Please tell Microsoft about this problem


Что бы юзер не нажал (отправить, не отправить), было поздно...

Paul

----------


## borka

> Угу... Ещё помню некоторое время назад был такой бот (название не помню). Тоже показал табличку доктора ватсона:


"Обжегшись на молоке..." ?  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> "Обжегшись на молоке..." ?


Сам не сталкивался, но у меня он отключён этот доктор. Если вдруг появится табличка, то тогда буду знать, что это не тот...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## borka

> Сам не сталкивался, но у меня он отключён этот доктор. Если вдруг появится табличка, то тогда буду знать, что это не тот...


 :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Угу... Ещё помню некоторое время назад был такой бот (название не помню). Тоже показал табличку доктора ватсона


вроде как эта табличка с предложением отправить отчёт с ватсоном никак не связана. У меня ватсон отключён через AeDebug, а предложения отослать отчёт исправно показываются, если в приложении не отловить исключение. Это окошечко показывается функцией FatalAppExit из kernel32.dll

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> но это _полное отключение его_


как раз то, что надо.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-чувствуется специфика ресурса Virusinfo  :Wink:  ...постепенно опрос превратился в обсуждение вредоносного софта  :Smiley:  
-и это закономерно, т.к. людям свойственно говорить о том о чём им известно если не всё, то по крайней мере очень многое... к сожалению Vista  пока не относится к такой категории тем для разговора, т.е. об этой ОС мы знаем пока очень мало и суждения наши о ней бывают иногда достаточно поверхностны... 
-например, мы привыкли что система работает тем шустрее чем меньше места в ОЗУ занимают её процессы и как следствие, "при настройке компа племянника", пытаемся не использовать те службы и процессы, которые требуют слишком много памяти, казалось бы, совершенно неоправдано, а на самом деле, зачастую, только ухудшаем положение дел... т.е. SuperFetch не такая уж и ненужная служба, особенно если объёмы памяти соответствующие, а если её(памяти) маловато, то есть вторая "лишняя" и такая же "никчёмная" служба - ReadyBoost, позволяющая использовать область памяти съемных носителей типа USB-устройств флэш-памяти... вобщем не стану пересказывать содержимое мана, кому интересно, а под рукой нет мануала по Vista рекомендую почитать, ну хотябы тут, страницы с 1-й по 4-ю

----------


## psw

А можно на пальцах объяснить в чем прелесть ReadyBoost? Казалось бы, заменяем относительно медленный доступ к файлу подкачки на ЖД еще более медленным доступом к USB.
Почему этот процесс обозвали Бустом? Казалось бы, перебрось этот файл подкачки на отдельный ЖД и все...

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-я так думаю, - для того что бы ощутить все прелести ReadyBoost, действительно нужно иметь достаточно быстрый доступ к неменее быстрой флэш-памяти... кстати, именно об этом пишется в статье, которую я предлагал прочесть, там всё очень доходчиво описано и без всяких там пальцев  :Wink: 

P.S. -почемуто уверен, что уже совсем скоро(может даже в этом году) появится *USB 3.0*

----------


## vasap

Рекомендую ознакомиться со статьей http://apls.ru/library/articles/news_258 про долговечность устройства. А затем подумать стоит ли ускорять смерть вашего флеш накопителя используя ReadyBoost

----------


## XP user

> SuperFetch [SNIP] ReadyBoost, позволяющая


@ *Alex Plutoff*:

По моему скромному мнению ни к чему эти службы оставить. Насколько я понял, прочитав обсуждения у своих американских друзей-хакеров в usernet, они (эти службы) грузят всё, с которым вы когда-либо работали - (я имею в виду ВСЁ!) для того, чтобы выиграть 1-2 секунды при запуске, допустим, Photoshop. Всё это дело ПОСТОЯННО в памяти, даже когда не требуется!

Я не буду говорить об аспектах индексирования и конфиденциальности; это само собой.
Выступаю очередной раз в роль Нострадамуса:
Это может оказаться в будущем своеобразный способ автозапуска зверей, причём под защитой самой ОС. Ометьте, пожалуйста, для себя сегодняшную дату.

P.S.1: Моя ОС XP (ОЗУ 'всего' 768 МБ) всё равно щустрее работает, чем свежеустановленная Виста моего соседа (ОЗУ 2 ГБ), какой бы Супер-Пупер Бустер там ни стоял, причём у меня на XP Prefetch тоже отключён.

P.S.2: Я не знаю, работает ли программка AXHelper на Vista, но на XP можно посмотреть сколько модулей загружены в память. У меня, несмотря на старательного отключения всего возможного функционала, грузятся 4236 (!) объектов; все отмечены как Enabled (=включён). Это множество больше, чем вам показывает AVZ или Autoruns. Любопытно, сколько на Vista получается...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Рекомендую ознакомиться со статьей http://apls.ru/library/articles/news_258 про долговечность устройства. А затем подумать стоит ли ускорять смерть вашего флеш накопителя используя ReadyBoost


-а стоит ли пользоваться компьютером вообще, ведь его ресурс тоже ограничен и от интенсивной работы он изнашивается ещё быстре  :Cheesy: 




> ... они (эти службы) грузят всё, с которой вы когда-либо работали - (я имею в виду ВСЁ!)... Paul


-плохо что большенство из нас пытается судить о том что сам не пробовал... я вот на своём ноуте никакой особой загруженности системы не наблюдаю 






> P.S.: Моя ОС XP (ОЗУ 'всего' 768 МБ) всё равно щустрее работает, чем свежеустановленная Виста моего соседа (ОЗУ 2 ГБ), какой бы Супер Пупур Бустер там ни стоял, причём у меня на XP Prefetch тоже отключён.
> 
> Paul


-про шустрость говорить не готов, т.к. не имею статистики, субъективно всё работает вполне шустро, а если сравнивать с прежним устаревшим (Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4-M 2,20GHz 480 MB, Win XP) так всё просто летает, особенно это заметно при *загрузке* приложений  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

-я достаточно хорошо помню те времена, когда только появилась Win XP... с каким недоверием к ней относились и как предпочитали ставить Win 98

----------


## psw

> -я так думаю, - для того что бы ощутить все прелести ReadyBoost, действительно нужно иметь достаточно быстрый доступ к неменее быстрой флэш-памяти... кстати, именно об этом пишется в статье, которую я предлагал прочесть, там всё очень доходчиво описано и без всяких там пальцев 
> 
> P.S. -почемуто уверен, что уже совсем скоро(может даже в этом году) появится *USB 3.0*


Вот, кстати, альтернативный взляд на ReadyBoost (Е.Козловский, "Домашний компьютер", №3, с.105)




> Оно, конечно, жалко было отказываться от ReadyBoost'а, но исключительно по одной причине: угробил я на флэшку под него три тысячи рублей. В практическом же смысле он не столько помогает, сколько мешает: кэширует не какие-то там рутинные системные процессы, а последние открытые файлы, к которым я, например, возвращаюсь очень редко, так что даже и Микрософт пишет, что он улучшает жизнь в основном на тощих клиентах с маленькой оперативкой. Зато и загрузка с ним замедляется на несколько секунд, и после каждого вылета системы эта флешка оказывается испорченной, и ты ждешь, пока ScanDisk ее исправит, а порой приходится возиться с ней вручную вплоть до форматирования. Кроме того, флэшка работает в десять раз(!) медленнее современного винчестера, так что уж лучше на последнем прихватить парочку лишних гигов под файл подкачки...

----------


## XP user

> -плохо что большенство из нас пытается судить о том что сам не пробовал... я вот на своём ноуте никакой особой загруженности системы не наблюдаю


Фокус моего сообщения не на загруженность, а на то, ЧЕМ загружено. А пропобал я в таком смысле, что ко мне прибегают, и просят настроить...




> на своём ноуте никакой особой загруженности системы не наблюдаю


Я тоже особенно не жалуюсь :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...Я тоже особенно не жалуюсь
> 
> Paul


-так это же замечательно  :Smiley:  ...и я тоже не жалуюсь, хотя и немогу не отметить, что при тех же запущенных приложениях (штатный Диспетчер задач, Sysinternals Process ExplorerMozilla Firefox, Paint, Dr.Web + прочий предустановленный ноутбуковский софт) под Win XP на старом ноуте не всё так красиво как на вашем  :Sad: 



*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Вот, кстати, альтернативный взляд на ReadyBoost (Е.Козловский, "Домашний компьютер", №3, с.105)


-но никто ведь насильно и не принуждает использовать флешку что бы увеличить объём памяти, ну, а раз нет желания использовать ReadyBoost, то никто и не помешает отключить эту службу  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> хотя и не могу не отметить, что при тех же запущенных приложениях (штатный Диспетчер задач, Sysinternals Process ExplorerMozilla Firefox, Paint, Dr.Web + прочий предустановленный ноутбуковский софт) под Win XP на старом ноуте не всё так красиво как на вашем


Тайна, скорее всего в слове 'предустановленный'. Это редко хорошо на производительность сказывается. Надо бы, как Олег уже сказал в данной теме, - получать лёгую, шуструю ОС на которую можно бы ДОБАВИТЬ то, что нужно. На практике надо отключить кучу ненужного...
P.S.: Про Висту - ReadyBoost, кажется, отвратительно плохо сказывается на жизнь батереи ноутбука. Прочитал в одном тесте на cnet.com. Проблема только - найти бы статью эту... 

Paul

----------


## borka

> По моему скромному мнению ни к чему эти службы оставить. Насколько я понял, прочитав обсуждения у своих американских друзей-хакеров в usernet, они (эти службы) грузят всё, с которым вы когда-либо работали - (я имею в виду ВСЁ!) для того, чтобы выиграть 1-2 секунды при запуске, допустим, Photoshop. Всё это дело ПОСТОЯННО в памяти, даже когда не требуется!


В одном из первых обзоров, посвященных Висте, говорилось примерно следующее: если отключить SuperFetch, Aero, UAC и еще что-то, то Виста будет работать примерно так же, как и ХРюша.  :Wink:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> В одном из первых обзоров, посвященных Висте, говорилось примерно следующее: если отключить SuperFetch, Aero, UAC и еще что-то, то Виста будет работать примерно так же, как и ХРюша.


-не мешало бы попробовать,  но не  все службы в  Vist'е удаётся просто так  отключить, даже под админом  :Cool:

----------


## Rene-gad

> В одном из первых обзоров, посвященных Висте, говорилось примерно следующее: если отключить SuperFetch, Aero, UAC и еще что-то, то Виста будет работать примерно так же, как и ХРюша. ...


...  а если на ХРюше отрубить GUI, то будет работать примерно так же, как MS DOS => q.e.d.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ... а если на ХРюше отрубить GUI, то будет работать примерно так же, как MS DOS => q.e.d.


А если с винта вообще снести любую ОС... Вообще реально тормозить не будет

----------


## borka

> ...  а если на ХРюше отрубить GUI, то будет работать примерно так же, как MS DOS => q.e.d.


А вот и нет.  :Wink: 
ЗЫЖ я вспомнил, что еще рекомендовалось снести - это Дефендер.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> А если с винта вообще снести любую ОС... Вообще реально тормозить не будет


Кстати, да.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-а таки да, сносить нужно всю ОС, а не какието там её службы со процессами  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cheesy:  ...от нече делать решил поэксперементировать, отключил SuperFetch с ReadyBoost'ом, а заодно и WinDefender(спасибо, borka, своевременно напомнил), но желаемого результата не получил, субъективно скорость не изменилась, да и по данным Process Explorer'а явных сдвигов не заметно:


сравните сами с ранее полученными данными:


>

----------


## Макcим

> Тайна, скорее всего в слове 'предустановленный'. Это редко хорошо на производительность сказывается. Надо бы, как Олег уже сказал в данной теме, - получать лёгую, шуструю ОС на которую можно бы ДОБАВИТЬ то, что нужно.


Это один из принципов Linux. Вам дается ядро и Вы можете собрать то, что Вам нужно, конечно если сможете собрать.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Это один из принципов Linux. Вам дается ядро и Вы можете собрать то, что Вам нужно, конечно если сможете собрать.


-ага, разумеется... если не брать во внимание готовых дистрибутивов, которыми так пестрит мир Linux  :Wink:  ...в них(в дистрибутивах) уже всё кемто собрано и настроено, хотя, зачастую не то и не так  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Макcим

Я сказал "*можете собрать*"  :Smiley:

----------


## Windows100

XP

----------


## [email protected]

покачто мой выбор xp. висла пока нетянет на большинствах машинах с которыми проиходится работать. помню как нехотел пересаживатся с 2К на ХП в итоге пересел поздно только когда вышел СП2 на последнюю. думаю с вислой ситуация повторится но пересяду гдето когда выйдет СП3 на эту самую вислу. пересяду скорей всего изза того что мелкомягкие перестанут поддерживать хрюшу а не вовсе изза того что нужны какиелибо дополнительные висловские фишки. сейчас смотрится глупо кроме как поддержка DX10 невижу ниодного преимущества вислы над хрюшей, ито для меня преимущество сомнительное потому как в игрушки практически неиграю.

----------


## senyak

XP. Привычка. Не очень хочится ставить Висту, боюсь, что с ней будет больше проблем. Та и места для нее нет на винте

----------


## калека

давайте не будем спорить.факт есть факт виста хуже xp . делает она токой дизайном (графикой) -но скоро мы пересядем все за висту и это ФАКТ.как бы мы етого не хотели ... =(

----------


## 2nd

XP
Vista у меня прожила два дня и благополучна умерла

----------


## ananas

еще полгода назад ответил бы ХР, а сейчас отвечаю - Виста.
и ресурсы не ограничивают даже при 1 гиге оперативы.
а по стабильности она как раз хрюшу опережает.
и настроить и подстроить в ней много чего можно.
и лечится она сама от моих лузерских затей.
а графика вообще не при чем. это не основное.
и нет никаких глюков по ее вине. а глюки от софта, под нее не заточенного.
но то, что мне надо, я уже все имею. и про ХР забыл.

----------


## Nickolas

Только XP ! Мне виста не очень понравилась тем что : как сказал Зайцев Олег(участник форума) она переодичесски задумывается,решая неизвестные задачи,жесткий диск практичесски не "замолкает" лишь на некоторое время, потом опять начинает "шуршать". Да и проц постоянно подгружен 5-20%  И это все происходит на чистой Лицензионной ОС только установленной без софта! Дальнейшая установка некоторых прог(ради эксперимента) результатов не изменила.   Снёс и забыл её.

----------


## искандер

Голосовал за XP,т.к. Виста глючноватая и тормознутая.

----------


## Ivaemon

Ещё года 2-3 посижу на XP, потом куплю новый комп и поставлю сразу седьмую))))

----------


## Iceman

Обычно -XPюша. Но тут попробовал VISTу x64 - понравилось. Буду переходить, скорее всего.

----------


## ananas

Давненько сюда не заглядывал после своего голосования за Висту...


> она переодичесски задумывается,решая неизвестные задачи,жесткий диск практичесски не "замолкает" лишь на некоторое время, потом опять начинает "шуршать". Да и проц постоянно подгружен 5-20% И это все происходит на чистой Лицензионной ОС только установленной без софта


Заходим в Планировщик и убираем лишнее. Я лишнее убрал - он у меня вообще пустой и больше не шуршит.

А щас и рабочий ноут у мя с Вистой. Так что, когда в конторе бываю, приходится вспоминать хрюшу. А в системных журналах записей про "критические" и "ошибки" нету. Ну только кроме тех, что сам устраиваю.

----------


## NRA

XP SP2+ (не "сборочный") - сам затачивал и выращивал почти 3 года  :Wink: 

Хотя на работе мне нравятся и МАС ОС Х 10.4 Тигра, и неплохой Генту

Относительно "висты", мне не нравится даже само название и концепция системы
 /по Лингве/
1) перспектива, вид (в конце аллеи и т. п.) 
2) аллея, просека 
3) вереница (воспоминаний и т. п.) long vista of years — долгая вереница лет 
4) возможности, виды на будущее discovery that opens up new vistas — изобретение, открывающее широкие перспективы
____________________
P.S. Было бы лучше если бы указывали конфигурацию машины, тогда и с опросом чётче

----------


## XP user

> Относительно "висты", мне не нравится даже само название и концепция системы


Я пару раз смотрел и настраивал её у других. Один вывод - новшества быстро надоедают: 'Аста ла Виста, бейби!...' 

Paul

----------


## ananas

> если бы указывали конфигурацию машины, тогда и с опросом чётче


NRA, если делается откат с предустановленной Висты на ХР, то очевидно, что новый комп тянул Висту и, тем более потянет ХР.


> новшества быстро надоедают


p2u, Вы это конечно же не про все новшества, правда? Вы сидите постоянно на "досанбельтовском честном фраере"? Да и Корбина поди получше, чем модем 56К? Да, есть новшества, преимущества и выгода от которых не очевидна. Но я не считаю Висту одним из них. Хотя и Вас переубеждать тоже нет смысла. Как говорится, все остались при своих...

----------


## NRA

> если делается откат с предустановленной Висты на ХР, то очевидно, что новый комп тянул Висту и, тем более потянет ХР


*ananas* не в том дело: если *бы* респонденты уточняли свою конфигурацию, то я считаю что опрос был *бы* более полным и наглядным, ИМХО

----------


## XP user

> p2u, Вы это конечно же не про все новшества, правда? Вы сидите постоянно на "досанбельтовском честном фраере"?


Я сижу на встроенном фаере XP.  :Smiley: 



> Да и Корбина поди получше, чем модем 56К?


Мне Корбина нравится. Не думайте, что я вообще против прогресса, но функционал должен 
1) иметь смысл
2) не привлекать слишком много внимания
3) быть безопасным

- 'Если ты в натуре админ, введи свой пароль для того, чтобы продолжить' когда просто хочешь *посмотреть* службы в Панель Управления меня лично очень раздражает, хотя Висту можно достаточно легко заражать чем-нибудь и вопросов не будет...

Изначально UAC (Контроль Учётных Записей) продали как 'компонент безопасности' - решение всех проблем. Как только исследователи начали доказывать, что там огромные дыры (например безобидный процесс для показа рекламы с умеренными или даже низкими привилегиями может на заднем фоне и без вопросов запускать другой процесс с высокими привилегиями), Майкрософт вдруг заявила (в лице Марка Русиновича), что UAC '*не следует рассматривать в качестве механизма безопасности*', а скорее это 'способ указать разработчикам на написание более безопасных приложений'. Это из категории - 'это не баг, а фича', бесстыдное враньё, с которым Майкрософт по инерции выкручивается... А виноват, конечно же, юзер-ламер.
Это всё из-за того, что на Висте ВСЁ наготове, даже рут/админ...

Ну и т.д. Пока не исследовано полностью, что там на Висте к чему, я её ставить не собираюсь.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ananas

> Пока не исследовано полностью, что там на Висте к чему, я её ставить не собираюсь.


Ок, *p2u*. Ваша позиция ясна. Спасибо.

----------


## [quote]

XP SP2

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

Дал знакомому скопировать игруху с DVD, при этом он качал фильмы с инета по торренту, так интерфейс Nero8 на 50% копирования напрочь завис напару с Вислой, так как проц и оператива, судя по виджетам (или гаджетам), уперлись в потолок.

AMD 64x2 6000+,  DDR2 2Gb.

Вывод: зачем козе баян?

----------


## Evgueny

Уже несколько лет только WinXP Pro

----------


## sewell

Не все так однозначно. Если компьютер не совсем свежий - однозначно XP SP3. Если комп "свежий", то лучше уж будет Vista x64. А вот вариант Vista x32 - вообще не рассматриваю, ибо это не нужно вообще - ИМХО. Поэтому от голосования воздержусь.

----------


## fotorama

Хрюша  :Smiley:  виста еще очень сырая на мой взгяд

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Не все так однозначно. Если компьютер не совсем свежий - однозначно XP SP3. Если комп "свежий", то лучше уж будет Vista x64. А вот вариант Vista x32 - вообще не рассматриваю, ибо это не нужно вообще - ИМХО. Поэтому от голосования воздержусь.


хм.... а можно поинтересоватся почему на свежий пк именно виста нужна??? какие она такие дополнительные возможности может дать???? я свой комп старым не счешаю, сижу под хрушей сп3 и бед не знаю....

----------


## sewell

> хм.... а можно поинтересоватся почему на свежий пк именно виста нужна??? какие она такие дополнительные возможности может дать???? я свой комп старым не счешаю, сижу под хрушей сп3 и бед не знаю....


 Виста, как я уже писал, только 64-х битная - работает значительнее быстрее, чем 32-х битная ХР. Протестировано не единыжды мной на разный компьютерах и ноутах. И как не странно будет звучать для многих, стабильнее. Все дело в архитектуре оси. Она де - 64 битная, и с 64 битными процессорами работает значительно лучше 32 битной операционки и без ограничений (это как в теории, так и проверено на практике). Про 64 битную XP не упоминаю, ибо пробовал ее - вот она на самом деле сырая. 
Есть свои заморочки у Висты, но она и по безопастности выше 32 битной ХР, ведь написать руткит под нее ПОКА на голову труднее, чем на вдоль и поперек изученную ХР. А проблемы совместимости программ и некоторых драйверов старых девайсов я решил установкой виртуалки (в моем случае VirtualBox).
Вот мое скромное мнение. 
P.S. Выйдет в свет более стабильная Windows 7. Буду ее тестить. Но только 64-битную. Это однозначно. Век 32 битных процессоров и операционок уже прошел. Это увы факт, и сним нужно уже смириться...  :Smiley:

----------


## Игорь

Результаты опроса, вот это действительно увы факт, и с ним нужно смириться. :Stick Out Tongue: 
"Написать руткит под Висту ПОКА на голову труднее", вот именно ПОКА. :Beer:

----------


## Alexey R

У меня установлена Windows XP SP2.

----------

